# Corner barriers for AURORA AFX H0 track



## afxracingcenter (Nov 12, 2005)

Hello Guys, 

I'm looking for a lot of corner barriers for my aurora afx track of 70 meters. The tomy afx hairpin is a sample for the type barriers I'm looking for. 

Is there an internet shop or perhaps private persons or some tips for making them your own. 

If you can help me please let me know 

Regards Han 

My website : AURORA AFX WEBSITE 
My email: [email protected]


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Stoosh (Feb 13, 2006)

Han, I used the turn border from On-Slot on my Oval and have just received 70ft of it for my road track. It seems to work great, but is not exactly flush with the surface of the Tyco track used for the oval. I will find out tonight if it is flush with the Tomy used on the road course. I used 2 sided carpet tape for installation and it works just fine. I would reccomend this product for a nice looking turn border.


----------



## Stoosh (Feb 13, 2006)

The on-slot turn border is the exact height of the newer Tomy track, works great! If you are looking for barriers, to say keep the cars on or near the track when they deslot/crash. I have found 2 1/2" vinyl cove molding works great. It is easy to form around the curves, it is very tough material, yet it has a little give during impact.


----------



## Stoosh (Feb 13, 2006)

When installing the turn border, don't use the carpet tape I talked about earlier in this thread. It worked great on my oval, because the turns are not really tight. The road track has tight corners, so I have gone to hot glue, the border just pulls up when using carpet tape.


----------

